# Anyone excited for this season?



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Last year was a dud in NJ - only two snowfall events each with 3-4" of heavy wet snow 

I am feeling this year is going to be different :grin:

And when there is a new machine to try out for the first time it only adds to the excitement!

.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh yes, have the brand new Deluxe 24 finally all together and running pristine and hopefully I’ll get the engine issue figured out with the ST11526 pro before the snow as I have all the other repairs done, worst case I get a adapter plate made up and mount the 414cc LCT engine to it. But either way I’m ready for some snow, don’t tell the wife lol she hates snow.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I plan on starting my machines up over the thanksgiving holiday weekend. So, far we have been 'lucky/unlucky' in the NE with the weather. But excited to be 'ready'.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'm apprehensive. Recent winters have been complete disappointers  The weather people suggest that the cold spell we've had in November typically means an e-z winter to follow


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 2008 Toro PowerMax 1028. And I still wait for that big snow storm.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

It has already begun here in Colorado! Enough so that my newly acquired snowblower has already paid for itself, and we are expecting a couple big storms this week! Last winter was a record breaker here. This winter is starting off about average, but average in the Colorado Rockies is nothing to sneeze at... I am always excited for winter, my favorite season by far!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Same here in Penciltucky, last couple of seasons been mild, but they always say...Next year??? Yeah right, just let it happen!!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Winter storm warning for the next couple of days here in Mpls. It's coming...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

they do the same thing around here.......hype up the storms so all the skiers will come up to the resorts and then the snowfall amounts are well below predicted.

2 days ago they said we are getting 18-24 inches. ....this morning our local weather says maybe 1-3 inches.

all winter long they do this. rarely does the weather live up to expectations.

BUT...............sometimes we do get a snowmageddon


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Weatherman is calling for 6-11" Tuesday night into Wednesday here. Hope to give my new Dr. a good workout.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

uberT said:


> Yeah, I'm apprehensive. Recent winters have been complete disappointers  The weather people suggest that the cold spell we've had in November typically means an e-z winter to follow


I am not complaining winter of 15' was it????? Wow now that was scary.....roof collapses and ceiling damage galore!!!!! Ice dams......So much snow in three months.....Not like tahoe but for New E. was bad.

But fun with our Snowblowers for sure..... The paths around the house where over 5 ft it seemed...due to pile from blower build up.

Oh yeah watch WBZ tv4 tonight at 11 giving forecast for Massachusetts/N.E. snowfall this winter what to expect...:smile_big:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> they do the same thing around here.......hype up the storms so all the skiers will come up to the resorts and then the snowfall amounts are well below predicted.
> 
> 2 days ago they said we are getting 18-24 inches. ....this morning our local weather says maybe 1-3 inches.
> 
> ...



That drives me crazy....They always backtrack.....you can see it coming.


----------



## GVLaker09 (Nov 26, 2019)

I may have gotten too excited with the first snowfall. Bought my first snowblower (Troy Bilt Storm 2410) on November 11 and easily took care of 8 inches of powder. It went so much faster than I expected, so I'm left with a nearly full tank of gas in there and no snow on the horizon until probably the second week of December. Wondering how long I should let that sit before draining? I didn't treat that fuel, but I will from here on out. I guess I just assumed I'd easily go through the less than one gallon I put in there that week, but the snow just stopped at that point and I only ended up needing to do the one pass.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

better ready than sorry and in need


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

GVLaker09 said:


> I may have gotten too excited with the first snowfall. Bought my first snowblower (Troy Bilt Storm 2410) on November 11 and easily took care of 8 inches of powder. It went so much faster than I expected, so I'm left with a nearly full tank of gas in there and no snow on the horizon until probably the second week of December. Wondering how long I should let that sit before draining? I didn't treat that fuel, but I will from here on out. I guess I just assumed I'd easily go through the less than one gallon I put in there that week, but the snow just stopped at that point and I only ended up needing to do the one pass.


I would not worry to much about the gas over a month too much. If you are worried and you have some stabilizer handy pour a small amount (ounce or two) in the part full tank and swish it around for a few seconds and then run your engine for five minutes.....


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

don't need to swish it,add fire it up the vibrations will do the mixing for you better than you can rocking a machine


----------



## GVLaker09 (Nov 26, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I would not worry to much about the gas over a month too much. If you are worried and you have some stabilizer handy pour a small amount (ounce or two) in the part full tank and swish it around for a few seconds and then run your engine for five minutes.....


I do have some, I was apparently just too excited to use the new toy and never mixed it in the gas can before pouring it in the tank. At that point, I was concerned about not adding the right amount to the tank since I didn't know exactly how much was in there and figured it would snow again soon anyway. 

I'll do that in the morning, I'm probably overthinking it but all my equipment is either electric or second hand from when we bought our first house, so I want to keep this purchase in pristine condition.

Thanks!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

i would simply top it off with fresh gas with stabilizer in it, 30 days isn't the end of the world, 90 days i would dump it out


----------



## GVLaker09 (Nov 26, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> i would simply top it off with fresh gas with stabilizer in it, 30 days isn't the end of the world, 90 days i would dump it out


Thanks!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GVLaker09 said:


> I may have gotten too excited with the first snowfall. Bought my first snowblower (Troy Bilt Storm 2410) on November 11 and easily took care of 8 inches of powder. It went so much faster than I expected, so I'm left with a nearly full tank of gas in there and no snow on the horizon until probably the second week of December. Wondering how long I should let that sit before draining? I didn't treat that fuel, but I will from here on out. I guess I just assumed I'd easily go through the less than one gallon I put in there that week, but the snow just stopped at that point and I only ended up needing to do the one pass.



*Put a little Seafoam in your tank, swish it around a little and run it for a couple minutes. Done. *


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

We have snow due late afternoon tomorrow. I can't wait. Me and my Hondas are just itchin to get after it. Even after 16 yrs here, I live for this.

Gear up friends, let's do it


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I purchased a previously enjoyed 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 in April. It is the newest, nicest blower I've ever owned so you're correct sir! I am excited about this season.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> But either way I’m ready for some snow, don’t tell the wife lol she hates snow.


Same thing here, I've got a three year old Ariens Deluxe 24 that's never seen more than a couple inches and that only once. I tell my wife I want to see snow up to a giraffe's rear end (not that we have all that many giraffes in WV) and my wife gets all alarmed and says "Don't even THINK that!":angel:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I made a sulky for my large frame 1983 cub cadet and cant wait to use it. It worked very well in testing, I can even backup straight with no problems at all.
I also put a snow cab on it that i got from the amazon warehouse for 25 dollars delivered.

I left the assembled snow cab out in the mid summer sun in 90 Plus degrees and all of the wrinkles in the plastic smoothed right out.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> they do the same thing around here.......hype up the storms so all the skiers will come up to the resorts and then the snowfall amounts are well below predicted.
> 
> 2 days ago they said we are getting 18-24 inches. ....this morning our local weather says maybe 1-3 inches.
> 
> ...




Same here LOL. In fact I bet Telluride reports 6 inches plus from this predicted 30 inch storm that left 2 inches so far at my house. Waiting for that snowmageddon!


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm a big fan of snowblowers; especially resurrecting neglected machines. 
Paradoxically, I hate snow because it signals the end of the motorcycle riding season :sad2:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

What Joe and 87 Said!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seconded. Both are good calls.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

We have had two very snowy winters in a row here. Hoping for a third. Forecasts for our area looks promising, if they are to be believed.



Last year, it started pretty heavily, then completely quiet during December. It resumed in January, big time.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

CarlB said:


> I made a sulky for my large frame 1983 cub cadet and cant wait to use it. It worked very well in testing, I can even backup straight with no problems at all.
> 
> I also put a snow cab on it that i got from the amazon warehouse for 25 dollars delivered.
> 
> ...


I would love to see your sulky and cab. Do you think the cab would fit a 2008 Toro 1028 PowerMax?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2badknees said:


> We have snow due late afternoon tomorrow. I can't wait. Me and my Hondas are just itchin to get after it. Even after 16 yrs here, I live for this.
> 
> Gear up friends, let's do it


ya. it's coming down on the north side of the lake along with the emails and phone calls ...."I can't get my snowblower to start"

I'm taking a nap. these people had all spring , summer , and fall to get these things ready.

grumpy ol troll


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

_"I can't get my snowblower to start"_

the traffic on this site swells this time of year for the very same reason

(and thats a good thing)

.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Here's what's headed this way tonight

https://m.facebook.com/142979120639...19058099789&notif_t=page_highlights&ref=notif


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Worked it today. About 8-10 inches new, the last storm here 4 days ago dumped 12-14. The truck does the big areas. I used the 1027LE against the house to move the snow and ice that came off the roof. Just an impressive machine, especially considering this site is near 9000 ft elevation.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

We got about 6 inches or so here just East of colorado springs last night/today.


What I love about snow (besides getting to snowblow) is driving around in it! 



Drives me crazy that these colorado people will go 25 in a 55 because they can't bother to be prepared with decent tires on their vehicle or the skills necessary to drive in adverse conditions. If you lack either of those just stay home!! Ran up on someone in a truck last winter who was doing 40 in a 65 on straight roads just after the flakes started falling, they weren't even sticking yet as the road was still very black and very straight and level.



Though I did get to help extract a lady today when her awd vehicle lawn darted backwards into the ditch. She said her tires were getting worn but she's usually never had issues driving in snow....... Love the awd crowd who think that awd gives them the traction to drive like the roads are dry.


Granted I passed quite a few people doing less than 25 on the roads in the pictures, but I have a full set of studded winter tires that are maybe 1/5 worn so driving 55+ on this layer of snow pack is nothing. Of course I do some brake checks just to test the conditions and drive accordingly and I was getting awesome traction so 55mph it was!


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

GVLaker09 said:


> I may have gotten too excited with the first snowfall. Bought my first snowblower (Troy Bilt Storm 2410) on November 11 and easily took care of 8 inches of powder. It went so much faster than I expected, so I'm left with a nearly full tank of gas in there and no snow on the horizon until probably the second week of December. Wondering how long I should let that sit before draining? I didn't treat that fuel, but I will from here on out. I guess I just assumed I'd easily go through the less than one gallon I put in there that week, but the snow just stopped at that point and I only ended up needing to do the one pass.



Whenever I fill up a gas can for the garage, it automatically gets 2oz of Sta-bil (5 gallon can) before I even head to the gas station. That way all the toys have treated gas in them all the time an sta-bil says up to two years freshness. 




SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I would not worry to much about the gas over a month too much. If you are worried and you have some stabilizer handy pour a small amount (ounce or two) in the part full tank and swish it around for a few seconds and then run your engine for five minutes.....



Sta-bil is 1oz/2.5 gallons so maybe 1/3rd of an ounce is all that's needed, though it doesn't hurt to mix a little richer.




orangputeh said:


> ya. it's coming down on the north side of the lake along with the emails and phone calls ...."I can't get my snowblower to start"
> 
> I'm taking a nap. these people had all spring , summer , and fall to get these things ready.
> 
> grumpy ol troll



I fully agree!! Try testing your equipment out before you'll need it folks!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

18 inches where I live. The JD 826 had it's work cut out for it but did well.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Gotta keep my Cat feed


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

robs9 said:


> I would love to see your sulky and cab. Do you think the cab would fit a 2008 Toro 1028 PowerMax?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The cab was a universal model sold by amazon i dont remember the mfg. It was originally around 100 dollars if i remember correct.

It looks that it will fit almost any 2 stage as it attaches to the handle bars and has a lot of adjustment.
I will have to take some pics of the sulky.
I folds up under the bars if you don't want to use it and when you do it takes less than a minute to deploy.
I made it out of aluminum and some round tubing.
I put 10" pneumatic tires from harbor freight on it for a smooth ride:smile_big:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Brent Holm said:


> Worked it today. About 8-10 inches new, the last storm here 4 days ago dumped 12-14. The truck does the big areas. I used the 1027LE against the house to move the snow and ice that came off the roof. Just an impressive machine, especially considering this site is near 9000 ft elevation.


dementia is setting in. thought your home had blown over in the storm


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Nick Karahalios said:


> Gotta keep my Cat feed


Time to move WEST!


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> dementia is setting in. thought your home had blown over in the storm


Just this antiquated site messing my pics up...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Man I used this little Honda HS520 on my deck and driveway in a FOOT of fresh powder and it works beyond my wildest dreams.

I'm SOLD on single stages.

the best part is that it took very little time and I ain't wore out.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

So pumped and excited this season I'm farting Rainbows...:sarcasm: LOL



:snow48:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

robs9 said:


> I would love to see your sulky and cab. Do you think the cab would fit a 2008 Toro 1028 PowerMax?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Here are some pics of the sulky and snow cab


https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/...il_IMG_20191127_131408190.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/...il_IMG_20191127_131332463.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

[https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/...il_IMG_20191127_131227217.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/c...il_IMG_20191127_131319768.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/c...MG_20191127_131239462_HDR.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Very nice.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cubbie looks awesome Carl. Sulky is so well done. Did you repaint or has it held up that well?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Man I used this little Honda HS520 on my deck and driveway in a FOOT of fresh powder and it works beyond my wildest dreams.
> 
> I'm SOLD on single stages.
> 
> the best part is that it took very little time and I ain't wore out.


which one is that Orange? I have older Toro single stages, but am starting to look for newer ones that need some work. Only issue I see with the SS units is that the lightweight metal rusts away pretty quick if not stopped. 

Thanks


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Man I used this little Honda HS520 on my deck and driveway in a FOOT of fresh powder and it works beyond my wildest dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are running good and have good paddles and scraper they can do some work.

I switched to a single stage a couple years ago for my personal.

The only problem with them is if the snow is icy or wet they can be hard to push especially the EOD.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I restored it about 10 years ago. I bought it with a blown motor and it had been sitting in a shed for about 20 years. the guy said he only used it for 2 years before it blew up.

it has an 11hp harbor freight engine with 12volt electric start and i added an electric chute. 
its a real beast.

I haven't used the sulky in snow yet but it drives very nicely and i can even backup with no problem.


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

I love my Ariens 824 snowblower, but absolutely hate winter and snow. Born and raised in Western New York for a total of 68 years. (Does anyone remember the blizzard of '77?) I've been shoveling and blowing snow for at least 60 of them. Finally decided last year to change things up so I bought a new Polaris 570 ATV with a plow. Now when it snows, I finish my snow cleanup in about 10 minutes and get back inside where it's warm. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Duane


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> which one is that Orange? I have older Toro single stages, but am starting to look for newer ones that need some work. Only issue I see with the SS units is that the lightweight metal rusts away pretty quick if not stopped.
> 
> Thanks


Honda HS520 single stage. also have a hs621 but have not serviced it yet. I have read that is one of the best single stages out there. 

Honda only sells the 720 single stage now ( i believe ). 2 extra horse is a 40% increase in power. it must be outstanding.


----------



## AKBEE (Feb 13, 2019)

Headed out Friday to our cabin 6 miles from road. Expecting 14” tonight and 10” tomorrow on top of 5” today. Crazy chinook winds are raising temps so I will grt to see how the new chute design on my new 1332 works with high volume wet snow. Will be clearing around cabin, and 3-400’ of drive just for maintenance. Any excuse to be in the woods. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Not 1 BLOODY FREAKING Bit. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Not 1 BLOODY FREAKING Bit. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


How did SR. perform yesterday?


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Bring it on! After using my 45 year old Yard-man Snowbird for the last 20 years, I'm excited to step up to my brand new "state of the art" *Toro Power Max® 826 OAE *(37799)!!!*
*


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Winter weather warning here calling for 18 to 30 inches, more in places and up to 60 inches above 10,000 ft. Soooo 2-5 FEET!?!?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> How did SR. perform yesterday?


* He Likes that Heavy Wet crap. right now he is all dirty from Binding in that mud mess with all of those STUPID LEAVES from that tree out front. Forgot to snap a pic of that messy guy last night.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> How did SR. perform yesterday?


 * Here are The pics of him all Dirty.*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

MrSnowBlow said:


> Bring it on! After using my 45 year old Yard-man Snowbird for the last 20 years, I'm excited to step up to my brand new "state of the art" *Toro Power Max® 826 OAE *(37799)!!!*
> *


wish you luck with the new toy, hope it never becomes the rust bucket my two year old 38801 has become , hard to find a spot of metal that's not rusting from under the paint anywhere . 

look and feel around the housing where they weld the stamped parts together.bet you can feel every gap where the rust starts.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Excited? Seriously? It's winter, almost. Fingers freeze. Toes freeze. My face freezes! And then there's that damnable white sh_t! Excited? FFS... :smiley-gen125::icon_cussing_black:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

SnowH8ter i hear that, it's white here also, reports yesterday were saying 3 to 5 inches, WELL it rained most of the time wound up with a inch of ice, now it is snowing reports saying till about 4 am on the 3rd total snow fall of 8 to 12 my bet is 3 or 4 maybe?? as if the WB can come up with a rock solid report !!


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Yep, major botched forecast here... It was a winter storm warning for over two feet, up to five feet new in the mountains. What we had was 1-2 inches with a couple feet in the mountains.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Even after having restored my snowblower, I'm still not crazy about winter. :snowing: I prefer summertime! :icon-clapping-smile …so I'm in no rush to take the snowblower out!

Claude.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

So far I got a little snow then went to rain and been raining since, I only have 4 Snow blowers gases up ready to go......


----------

